# Cube Timer for Mac OS



## cubeschrauber (Sep 23, 2010)

*Cube Timer for Mac OS X and Windows*

Hello, i developed a little cube timer for Mac OS X. If you're interested feel free to download it from here. Although the download page is in german, the software has an english localization (i would appreciate any comments on that).


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 23, 2010)

So is there any link to the timer?


----------



## cubeschrauber (Sep 23, 2010)

The link is http://www.oaky.de/MacCubeTime/. It's not easy to see in the original post. Sorry for that.


----------



## kar0209 (Sep 23, 2010)

cubeschrauber said:


> Hello, i developed a little cube timer for Mac OS X. If you're interested feel free to download it from *here*. Although the download page is in german, the software has an english localization (i would appreciate any comments on that).


It's hard to see with the new layout. 

To OP: Try to put in scrambles for different puzzles and have a save function.


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 24, 2010)

It seems nice  

But the cube, could be white top, green front as the wca regulations tell to scramble from that position


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 24, 2010)

Is doesn't run on Mac 10.5.8 Leopard. Can u fix this?


----------



## cubeschrauber (Sep 25, 2010)

I tried to compile it for version 10.5+. But i cannot test it myself, so maybe you'll give it a try.


----------



## cubeschrauber (Sep 28, 2010)

*Cube Timer for Mac OS X and Windows*

I started the development of a Windows version. You may download it here: WinCubeTime.
This version has experimental support for OLL and PLL permutations.


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm sorry about bumping this, but I was curious and tried to give it a try. The OSX version does not run in OSX 10.4.11 with powerPC, you might wat to check that out.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 17, 2011)

Things I'd like to see:
More scramblers for more cubes
Avg 100 feature.


----------

